# Just got my WB sample delivered!!!



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

I had my sample bottle of wheel brightner delivered at about 7:30 this morning :thumb: 

I hav'nt had the chance to use it yet, but i think i'm gonna buy a full size tub just because of the gorgeous aroma:lol: It smells just like Mr Kiplings Bakewell slice's...i'm hooked on it :wall: 

Anyways, what really amazed me was that i only ordered it yesterday afternoon  

Thanks very much johnny..." i'll be back "


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

Got mine this morning too after ordering yesterday lunchtime!!
Wow, how quick was that?! Superb!
Not sampled the aroma yet but what a wild shade of purple. lol

Andrew


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Fellas


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

How much is the sample bottle of Wheel Brightener? I'm interested in how good it is, but don't want to by gallons of the stuff.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

*The WB results!*

I've now tried the wb and it is without doubt the best wheel cleaner i've ever had the good fortune to use :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

I shall buy a big tub and will use nothing else in the future.

And did i mention the smell.....


----------

